# Struts upgrade



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

I have a 92 sentra and have about 148K miles on my orignal struts. i've noticed that my tires have worn out a lot faster than normal.

1) Is there any risks in not changing the struts soon?
2) are monroe sensa-tract struts any good? i'm also looking at koni/KYB AGX struts and eibach pro kit springs combo. any other recommended combos?
3) are there non adjustable koni/KYB AGX’s, what are they called?
4) my car screeches often under cornering, could it be from my yokohama avid touring tires (i've heard that yokos are known for their noise)? is there a better tire selection (for 13" size).

Thanks!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I can't comment about anything but the Monroe Sensa-Trac's. I have them and they're pretty good. I like them. They're really stiff, but that's how I like my cars to ride. Obviously the AGX's are best, hope to upgrade to those next summer.


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Zexel, do you have the orginal OEM springs on the monroe sensa-tracs? what change did you notice the most after switching to the monroes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

The AGX are okay struts, the Koni are the best IMHO. both will work with lowered springs with the nod going to the Koni. Springs are availble from H+R Eibach and Tein. I personally like the tein product.

I would not reccomend the sensa-trac for agressive driving or upgraded springs as they are not designed with this in mind. 

also considering you have 100,000 miles on the factory struts I can prettry much say the damping of the factory units has been comprimised and will only get worse.

[email protected]
610-614-0903


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Nismo - I forgot to add that I have Dropzone coilovers. Obvoiusly not the best, but it does fine right now. The springs on the Dropzone's are stiff as hell, so that also helps out my ride quality... . I put some Sensa-Trac's on my step-sisters Camry and they're pretty good w/ Stock springs and stock suspension.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I had monroe struts once i think they suck, my car felt like a ship at sea too much bouncing. So i replaced them with new oem's much better handling and ride. OEM struts rule with stock springs that is...


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismosentra said:


> *I have a 92 sentra and have about 148K miles on my orignal struts. i've noticed that my tires have worn out a lot faster than normal.
> *


Worn tires do not ussually associate with blows struts. Struts may contribute some but are not the cause.


> *
> 1) Is there any risks in not changing the struts soon?
> *


If you drive carefully no. Just make sure you do not exceed the limits of the faulty struts.


> *
> 2) are monroe sensa-tract struts any good? i'm also looking at koni/KYB AGX struts and eibach pro kit springs combo. any other recommended combos?
> *


Monroe not really good. Bouncy and do not last as long as KYB.
Konis are not straight replacement. THey are cartridges you install in the old struts. Modification may be costly.
AGX nice and stiff and adjustable.
ProKits not really proper if you care at all about handling and comfort. Too low and not stiff enough. If you need lowering look elsewhere. Stock springs are better for handling.


> *
> 3) are there non adjustable koni/KYB AGX’s, what are they called?
> *


Koni no.
KYB has GR2 non adjustable struts, cheap and very close to stock.


Chris


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Should I just get new OEM springs and KYB AGX or the GR2? What would be a better combo for the price? 

I would like to keep costs down and my goal is functionality over looks. I want to keep my car stock looking as much as possible. (sleepers are nice) 

Would Goodyear install KYB struts or would I have to go to a different store?

Thanks!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

i would keep your stock springs for now and buy either new oem or kyb gr2 struts...


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismosentra said:


> *Should I just get new OEM springs and KYB AGX or the GR2? What would be a better combo for the price?
> *


All combos mentioned ARE worth their price.

As far as getting new OEM springs, don't. Springs usually do not deteriorate very much. And particularly, they very rarely soften. They may sag (in which case the car will be sitting lower than stock) but they rarely loose their stiffness. So I doubt that you will see any major improvement by getting new OEM springs unless you can verify that they have sagged. Not to mention that they ARE expensive!

So starting from lower cost:

1. Get only GR2s.
2. Get only AGXs (in my opinion better for the money than #1)
3. Get AGXs and stalk SR20DEForums.com where they are trying to set up a new Group Buy for Hyperco 300/200 springs. (better than #2 but more expensive).
*



I would like to keep costs down and my goal is functionality over looks. I want to keep my car stock looking as much as possible. (sleepers are nice) 

Click to expand...

*Either of the above 3 will keep it looking stock. #3 is only ~ 1 inch lower than stock so looks are no factor here (in fact 1" lower looks nicer than stock).
*



Would Goodyear install KYB struts or would I have to go to a different store?

Click to expand...

*You have to ask them! ) For a fee though they should install it anyway.

Chris


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Is there website that sells the AGX's for a good price on the net? I checked www.summitsportcompact.com and they don't have the AGX's for the 91-94 sentras, only the 95-99.

Thanks!


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I just ordered some for my b14 off www.nopionline.com, they were $84 each for the rears, and $111 each for the fronts.
but they sell them for the b13s too.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

PST in El Paso


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Which setup would be better value wise?

1) AGX w/stock springs and suspension techniques anti roll bar

or

2) AGX w/eibach prokit and suspension techiniques anti roll bar

my goal is to improve handling while minimizing the stiffness of the car. does the eibach prokit make a big improvement in handling compared to stock springs?

thanks!


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

IMO #1 would be better.

And NO, Prokits do not offer any improvement in handling, they most probably deteriorate the handling. Keep your stock springs.

If you actually NEED to change the springs, go over to sr20deforum.com and keep checking the new Hyperco 300/200 springs that MAY be ordered sometime in February.

Chris


----------



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Do springs actually improve handling at all or only certain brands/type?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Springs *can* improve handling if they are spec'ed correctly.

The Sentra is cursed with rather little suspension travel, so any that you lose to drop springs has to compensated for with stiffer rate. Most drop springs aren't stiff enough and the car hits the bump stops often, leading to bad handling and ride.

Any brand that doesn't drop more than than an inch and has at least 250/150 rates should work okay. Shortened struts are available that preserve total travel while allowing heftier drops.

Stiffer springs reduce body roll and pitch, and increase effectiveness of anti-sway bars.


----------

